# Distributor Wiring GA16DS



## eldoblea (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi! I'm writing from Uruguay, South America. Nice to meet Nissan lovers!! xD

So if anyone could help me I would be much appreciated.

Mi dad had a 94 Sentra B13 SS a long time ago and he did an engine swap for the 1.7 Nissan Diesel one ( Diesel was much much cheaper at that time) so the GA16DS has been laying around the garage since then. 

I ve been cranking the engine manually time to time so it wont get sticky. 

Now i intend to burst into life that little engine again. The thing is that Ive been searching for the distributor wiring and i came into nothing. 

So anyone have an idea of what are the right connections of the distributor/coil?

Here they are:


Thank you very much and sorry about my english.


----------

